# patronato



## patgoca1977

como se dice patronato en ingles?, referente a obras sociales o sociedad sin ánimo de lucro


----------



## Dr Z

Board of Trustees


----------



## patgoca1977

Muchas gracias, tomo nota


----------



## 0scar

Suena que el board o trustees significa el consejo de dirección o patronato de una sociedad también llamada patronato/fundación.

Yo diría que patronato (sociedad) es foundation/charity en inglés.


----------



## Dr Z

En España, el órgano de control  de una fundación o ente similar sin animo de lucro es lo que se llama patronato, no el organismo en si.
P. ej. Patronato del Museo del Prado; Patronato de la Fundación X. Pero nunca se diría Patronato de X, por lo cual si es en españa yo recomendaria Board of Trustees.


----------



## 0scar

Estos links remiten a una asociación llamada _patronato_ y a otra llamada _fundación patronato_ 

http://www.einforma.com/servlet/app...-LA-AURORA-Y-S-C_RzE0MjYxNTgw_de-CORDOBA.html

http://www.informacion-empresas.com/Empresa_FUNDACION-PATRONATO-VILLENA.html


----------



## CARJR45

0scar said:


> Estos links remiten a una asociación llamada _patronato_ y a otra llamada _fundación patronato_
> 
> http://www.einforma.com/servlet/app...-LA-AURORA-Y-S-C_RzE0MjYxNTgw_de-CORDOBA.html
> 
> http://www.informacion-empresas.com/Empresa_FUNDACION-PATRONATO-VILLENA.html



Pero no remiten a ninguna traduccion de la palabra "patronato".


----------



## k-in-sc

What is your context?


----------



## CARJR45

Read Oscar´s previous note.


----------



## k-in-sc

I was asking about your context.


----------



## CARJR45

The context is the following:

1. patgoca1977 asked how to spell "patronato" in English.
2. Among the many answers supplied (which also helped me with the translation that I was doing), Oscar mentioned that in two links that he was supplying, there was additional information concerning the word "patronato", but after reviewing subject links, there was no mention of translating the word "patronato", which was patgoca1977´s original question.


----------



## sergio11

Hola,

What we mean by "context" is, where the word is used, what is the general topic of the text being translated, what is the meaning sought in the original language, if possible with an example in an original sentence taken from the text, etc.

You didn't explain any of these. So far we have no clue of what you are dealing with.  With the little information we have, it could be any of the seven meanings given in the dictionary of the RAE.

Saludos


----------



## CARJR45

Well Sergio11, to me it turns out to be a simple question from patgoca1977.

She asked a simple question ¿como se dice patronato en ingles?

In other words, there is no need to know any general topic, no text to be translated, no "meaning sought in the original language", and since I tend not to "beat around the bush", I happen to agree with Dr Z, who stated that the translation was "Board of Trustee".

In other words, "short and sweet".


----------



## sergio11

Hola,

I am sorry, CARJR45, for misunderstanding your point. A year and a half later, it didn't occur to me that you were still referring to the same text. I thought you had a new text to translate and wanted to run it by the forum. 

If you are referring to the same text, the description that Patgoca1977 gave does not square with Dr Z's translation and is more in line with Oscar's explanation. Those links that Oscar gave show examples of usage, which was the point of the discussion: it was not clear what meaning Patgoca1977 was looking for, at least it wasn't clear for Dr Z. From Patgoca1977's explanation I thought it was pretty clear that he meant what Oscar said. 

However, you can check the DRAE and see all the meanings that are possible in a variety of contexts. 

Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Gosh, and all this time we thought we had to have context to translate properly! I'm glad to know there's now one-to-one correspondence between all Spanish and English words. But when did this happen? I didn't get the memo ...


----------



## Barbara S.

Patronato can also mean sponsorship. The exhibition was sponsored by Unesco. (or by Coca Cola - we do not differentiate between governmental, non profit, and corporate sponsors (i.e. patrons).


----------

